# Pigeons Wanted!



## jodan01 (Sep 2, 2006)

I am in the dallas reigion in Texas. I have pigeon coops at my home, and i have a good living environment for the birds. Anyone looking to get rid of any birds, please email me at [email protected]. Thank you


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

i have 1 silver hen racer,and 2 ferals ,one with no eye and cant fly,the other is young,and likes to bite and wing slap,but i have been spending time with him (i think) and hes getting better.looking for good homes only,where they will be loved and cared for.they are free,just need to supply box,and shipping costs,from area code 12566 new york.thanks


----------

